
List of important publications in computer science - evilelectron
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_important_publications_in_computer_science
======
seanhunter
It's a strange list. For example, "On Computable Numbers" isn't on it.

~~~
marvy
It would have been under "Theoretical Computer Science" but that section is a
stub because it actually got broken out into its own article.

